
Ask HN: cmdchallenge – remove files without extension - joonas_d
Just stumbled upon cmdchallenge. Been stuck at remove files without extension but I&#x27;m wondering how I could improve my solution:<p>find . -type f ! \( -name &quot;<i>.exe&quot; -or -name &quot;</i>.txt&quot; \) -delete<p>Is there a better way to solve it?
======
armyclerc
thx for your help

find . -type f ! \\( -name "joker.exe" -or -name "joker.txt" \\) -delete

